#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  6-разовая

## Дзмитрий

День добрый! Разыскивается текст 6-разовой Гуру-йоги , текст 1-го Панчен-ламы. Желательно длинную версию. Транслит+перевод. А если бы был комментарий вообсче было бы замечателно. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Galina

http://dharma.ru/details-book.php?0034-budd

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

не факт, что она в продаже есть

если что, обращайтесь в личку, у меня есть эта книга, что-нибудь придумаем

----------


## Дзмитрий

lichka chevoto  ne rabotaet.... mozhem po email tenzin.taschi@googlemail.com  Spasibo!

----------


## Рыбин Игорь

Добрый день. могу дать текст краткой шестиразовой гуру-йоги (текст на тибетском, транслитерация и перевод), напишите на адрес: chasha.vostoca@mail.ru

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> не факт, что она в продаже есть


В продаже она есть. Вот правильная ссылка (мы сайт переделали и некоторые старые ссылки недействительны): http://dharma.ru/details/34
Вообще, если не написано под книгой "нет в наличии", значит она есть (за редким исключением, когда за короткое время поступает несколько заказов на одну и ту же книгу, вовремя снять с продажи мы ее не успеваем, и последним заказавшим не хватает).

----------

